# chicken coop antics!!!!



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

How much trouble can 8 goats get into inside a chicken coop!!!! Lots!!!!
I don't keep too much food in the feeder so they don't get much. And since I know they do get in there sometimes. I only put one bag at a time in the can, keeps it low enough they can't get to it. (until they figure out how to knock it over!!!) There is nothing in the plastic tote other than weight to keep it in place, but they always have to pop the top off of it too. It is there to give Mr. Roo something to jump on to get up on the garbage can so he can get on the roost!!!! Poor old guy is getting old, and that's the only way he can get up to roost!!!! He was already roosting when they got in. I can just imaging what he was thinking!!!! At least Abby didn't try to get up on the roosts!!!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that's funny!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL!!! How funny!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

lol!


----------



## Janine (Oct 7, 2007)

How funny! Your goat on the garbage can looks just like my Billy Goat!!

I have to be very careful with the chicken feed around the goats. They would love to eat every bit of it.

Here's a pic of Billy:


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

No. Billy goat looks like baby girl!!! I had to do a double take!!! Although it doesn't show well in the pic, she has the black strip below her eyes too.


----------

